# BB shooter strikes again



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This Spruce Chicken was caught using a bb shooter from A+ slingshots and a 7/16" steel bearing. I told myself in the past that I would stop using 7/16" steel because 1/2" steel has worked much better for my hunting. One shot was all it took for this bird and I was impressed at the performance, or so I thought. Upon skinning the bird I found that it was shot placement that did the trick. The bearing entered the bird and bounced off the heart leaving a permanant divit in the heart. After hitting the heart the projectile actually changed direction almost in richochet fashion coming to rest behind one of the lungs. From experience a half inch bearing would have plowed right through with not much deflection. Needless to say For head shots a 7/16' steel ball would work like a charm.

On this hunt my nephew and I went out looking for a bird and found one. The only shot I could get off was in heavy brush and the bird was about 60 feet away. About halfway to the bird was the obstruction but there was about a 6 inch window to get a shot off. The first shot wizzed very close to the birds head. On the second shot the grouse immediately went limp and fell to the ground. My Hunting dog frankin in the above picture hasn't had much practice for a long while but he performed like a champ. He seen the bird falling and went and held the bird down until I got there. That was my youngest nephews first experience hunting, of course now he's hooked. I love slingshots, and I love food!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Clean kill shot!!! Good job!!!your nephew is in good hands.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great shot but even more awesome is that little hunting dog!

He looks so proud and hopefully that he will get a taste of him after he's all cooked up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!!! And that looks very tasty.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, nice shooting. I don't have your skill and wouldn't trust myself to use less than 1/2" for hunting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Inconvenience, I also need to stick with half inch bearings because I already knew it was more effective for my type of hunting. I have in the past been successful with 7/16" but I like sticking with what works best. 
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Inconvenience, I also need to stick with half inch bearings because I already knew it was more effective for my type of hunting. I have in the past been successful with 7/16" but I like sticking with what works best.
> Thanks for the comments guys.


Whatever shot you are using- a 60' shot on a non stationary, exact-range-unknown target is some serious slinging. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

When I target shoot I practice from about 50-60 feet. I'm not going to lie this was a very difficult shot but I knew it was doable from past experience and it was worth the shot. It worked out well but next time I go out, I'm planning on using larger ball bearings.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> When I target shoot I practice from about 50-60 feet. I'm not going to lie this was a very difficult shot but I knew it was doable from past experience and it was worth the shot. It worked out well but next time I go out, I'm planning on using larger ball bearings.


It's great to hear about dedication paying off. I've just returned after many years and some days I almost can't miss and some days I can barely hit a paper plate at medium range. I've just started putting myself through a more scientific training method via Gamekeeper John's videos. I need consistent accuraccy before I will hunt with mine again. (Last time was as a kid)

And I couldn't agree more on the shot size. You aren't really going to mess the game up with overkill of blunt force trauma like you will blowing it to **** with a large rifle. I hunt but want every kill to be clean. You seem to have the same outlook.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Are they zip ties holding the band's ? Does that work well ?nice shot by the way!

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> Are they zip ties holding the band's ? Does that work well ?nice shot by the way!
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


Looks like rubber to me. Most people say don't use them. One of the best designers, who is also a fine shooter, reccomends them for tying bands to his forks. The weight is in the no camp though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> > Are they zip ties holding the band's ? Does that work well ?nice shot by the way!
> ...


Yeah now looking closer at it I think your right. And I might try that on my scout actually.Have you done this before?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > shtf.doom said:
> ...


Yes. It depends on the frame if it will work well. It can work for frames with a deep groove. If you put a small cut of band or fold back the end on top of the one you are securing, it will keep the tie from cutting into it. It also makes it more secure.

Also make sure the little doohicky is facing out so the bands don't hit it. Finally make sure you trim the piece you cut off flush.

Edit: In the end it doesn't really save much time over wrapping and may not be as secure. But it didn't fail for me and the black ones look cool.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Will do ,I guess it could work good but I have a feeling it would be a pain in the ass to take bands off????.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shot!
What band setup did you used with 7/16 steel?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> Will do ,I guess it could work good but I have a feeling it would be a pain in the *** to take bands off????.
> 
> Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


Actually it's easy with a pair of snips but I would have to send a pic with a circle to show you where to cut to not risk nicking the bands. But wrapping is probably better anyway. Especially once you learn the wrap and tuck and it doesn't look like poop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

This was the original bandset that I purchased the slingshot with from a+ slingshots. I have the measurement written down somewhere but I'll have to dig for that, I could take a guess but I'd rather have an answer for you tomorrow. 
Also, those are not zip ties they are thin black rubber tubes.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I also have the cronied velocity written down for this band set with 7/16" steel. I don't remember what it was, I'll have to dig for that information too. I'm just getting back into slingshots, I only got a week and a half left of school


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> > Will do ,I guess it could work good but I have a feeling it would be a pain in the *** to take bands off????.
> ...


Yes I agree ,I use the wrap and tuck method on my shooters mostly,it's simple and easy unless I'm using tubes????


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Shtf.doom, I never really got into tubes. How would you tie the bands on with tubes other than the wrap and tuck method?


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> This was the original bandset that I purchased the slingshot with from a+ slingshots. I have the measurement written down somewhere but I'll have to dig for that, I could take a guess but I'd rather have an answer for you tomorrow.
> Also, those are not zip ties they are thin black rubber tubes.


You finding it to be a good shooter ? And I thought they were zipties because it was wrapped very neatly ,I might look into one of these.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Shtf.doom, I never really got into tubes. How would you tie the bands on with tubes other than the wrap and tuck method?


Well on my scout I would put them through the center hole and loop it around and then tie it off or I would use d looped tubes (pictured below )which tend to be my favorite type of band config. I like tubes because they are less complicated to make and seem to last longer than TBG and it seems to be cheaper.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotcha, I've dabbled with tubes but never got into them. The bb shooter is a fantastic little slingshot, it's supposed to shoot bb's but I custom ordered the bands on there so I could shoot .40 cal lead or 7/16" steel. For half inch and 9/16" steel the dandy 2.0 is the next size up. But for the bb shooter is really nice with .40 cal lead and 7/16" steel.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've also started tucking the little "tounge" that is left under the last three or so wraps. Although yours were very short and looked neat.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Nicholson said:


> Gotcha, I've dabbled with tubes but never got into them. The bb shooter is a fantastic little slingshot, it's supposed to shoot bb's but I custom ordered the bands on there so I could shoot .40 cal lead or 7/16" steel. For half inch and 9/16" steel the dandy 2.0 is the next size up. But for the bb shooter is really nice with .40 cal lead and 7/16" steel.


I might look into getting one and wack some TBG with a taper on it . Should be a fun little Target practice slingshots????

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

shtf.doom said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Gotcha, I've dabbled with tubes but never got into them. The bb shooter is a fantastic little slingshot, it's supposed to shoot bb's but I custom ordered the bands on there so I could shoot .40 cal lead or 7/16" steel. For half inch and 9/16" steel the dandy 2.0 is the next size up. But for the bb shooter is really nice with .40 cal lead and 7/16" steel.
> ...


I'm loving shooting BBS. I can shoot anywhere without worrying about a trap and they still knock cans flying and break bottles. I am not even using a special bandset or pouch right now. I just didn't put a hole in the middle of this one.

I love that almost all the "BB Shooters" can handle enough TB gold to kill a Nutria or more.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> shtf.doom said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


so do I ,I even use plastic bb's around the house ????and steel 6mms for fun????im thinking of building a little pocket slingshots soon ,I'll post it if I do????

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------

